# Don't leave bikes on ferries...



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

https://www.sfgate.com/local/transp...ns-bikes-left-on-Seattle-ferries-12818398.php

May trigger missinge person search, wasting time/resources, etc.


----------

